# Audi to test at Sebring(about time!)



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Although the winter test is over, Audi has finally showed up at Sebring. Someone from the site http://www.lmsr.com caught Audi Sport North America/Champion Racing setting up for tire testing at a soggy Sebring today. Hopefully pics of on track action will follow.

_Modified by chernaudi at 10:29 PM 2-3-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 10:29 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

Sorry. The site is actually http://www.lmsr.net.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

interesting how they are set up so far away from everything


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (16v)*

Actually Audi has already tested there even before the winter test. They werent at the test due to all their data not being finalized in time for the test. This is just _another_ test for them.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (.:RDriver)*









only one R10. Allan driving and seting sub 1:44 laps!!!








It looks like a 2006 R10.
Is the 2007 car going to look diffrent?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (lappies)*

I doubt you are going to see any real visible changes for '07 with the R10. The R8 went through only minor visible differences in its history, a slightly different side pod design and the rear wing side plates. Beyond that, all other improvements laid within the engine and unseen parts, such as changing the size of all the bolts from one year to another to save weight.
I'd be really surprised to see some major revision in the car.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (.:RDriver)*

Note the car number-does it mean anything(rumor of a third R10 entered by Joest also as a factory effort at Sebring and Le Mans in addition to the ASNA/Champion Racing cars)?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

No, its nothing more than it being one of the Le Mans cars/bodywork. If you notice, its also missing the ALMS position lights.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (.:RDriver)*

I assumed that(I thought it mostly saw show car duty). But at the Joest website(www.joest-racing.de) the home page displays outline maps of Sebring and Le Mans. Does this mean the Joest will run a third car(Joest tech director Ralf Juttner hinted at something similar at the Essen show), or will it be a Champion/Joest joint op. deal like at Sebring last year?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

No one knows at this point because they havent made it public yet (as far as I have seen).


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (.:RDriver)*

How does this sound? 2 Factory R10s in ALMS and 1 Factory R10 in LMS? And they can use all 3 at Sebring 12 Hours?
Audi has three entries for Le Mans 24 Hours. So they could use the three R10s. They have enough endurance drivers, including the new ex Porsche drivers.
Thus Audi can beat Peogeots diesel effort in Europe LMS and defend their ALMS title and have a 3 car team for Le Mans 2007??


----------



## 2006a3 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm curious why there's so much speculation?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (2006a3)*

Audi was supposed to build new cars for this year, and I haven't seen one of them yet-or are they gonna use last year's cars for Sebring?


----------



## 2006a3 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

"Audi was supposed to build new cars for this year" - Curious where you got this information?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (2006a3)*

Ralf Juttner(from Joest's team) said as such at the '06 Essen motorshow.


----------



## 2006a3 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

Can you post a transcript or link to these comments - I'm curious now...


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (2006a3)*

I tried to find it, but it's not in the archives. You may have to ask George or one of the moderators, as they know more about this stuff than I do.


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:23 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Ralf Juttner(from Joest's team) said as such at the '06 Essen motorshow.

I dunno man, I just looked at the stories George posted (they are still viewable) and there's no mention of this
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (16v)*

It was talked about in this forum, but that was months ago-just after the Essen show. But I don't think that this fourm goes back to late Nev./early Dec. It was in either the general Audi topic, or the Audi Sport topic. Maybe George or RDriver may remember if that disscussion can't be found. I'll try to see what I can find elsewhere, as I've disscussed this at the Ten Tenth's forum.
And not to get too far off of this topic, but did 2006a3 have any previous involvement with Audi's Le Mans/ALMS program other than the R10(his bio in the ID sidebar says that he worked on R10 number 102)?

_Modified by chernaudi at 12:10 AM 2-17-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:12 AM 2-17-2007_


----------



## 2006a3 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

Yes, I had previous involvement with Audi Sport's ALMS program, both with the R8 and the R10. I have worked in Ingolstadt at both Audi Sport HQ and Technical Development @ Audi HQ during the development of the R10 prior to its congruent ALMS wins. I was also with the R10 during its continued development and testing in France @ Paul Ricard in preparation for LeMans. I've literally worked side by side with Mr. Joest, Dr. Ulrich, Mr. Juttner, Dr. Baretzky, etc, etc. Being a member of the over-the-wall pit crew was just a secondary function during on-track activities, as it is for everyone else.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (2006a3)*

Sorry I couldn't find anything about the statement that Audi would build new cars for this year. It might be a deal where Audi will run the old cars at Sebring/early ALMS rounds(if the commit to the full ALMS schedule), and debut the new ones at Le Mans. 
2000 doesn't count, as the then new R8 ran Sebring, but the '99 R8R ran at Lowe's Motor Speedway and at Silverstone, with the new R8 taking over from Le Mans onwards. 
At Sebring '01, Champion and Audi UK/Gulf ran '00 spec R8's while Joest ran hybrid spec cars('00 chassis with some '01 areo package), and for the rest of the ALMS season until LM, when the '01 spec cars ran(different arrangement for the front diffuser exit with the pontoon fender, sligtly longer wheelbase, variouls other minor areo changes, along with the introduction of FSI). 
Joest and Champion ran '01 spec cars at Sebring, and '01(Champion) and '00 spec(Joest) at Sears Point/Infineon Raceway. The reason for this was that the 2002 sec(updated '01 cars) were at Le Mans. These featured the large endplate extensions(which were to remain with the car for the rest of it's racing life). It also featured a increase in fender louver area(to balance out the endplates on the higher downforce ciruits) as well as small gurneys on the outside of the front and rear fenders(making it more adaptable for higher downforce circiuits). Champion's R8 was updated to such specs for the '02 Petit Le Mans(in preparation for '03, as Audi reduced their Le Mans/ALMS involvement to semi factory levels, and to assist the semi factory teams(Champion, Joest, Goh, Audi UK, and Audi France)). And other than the '04 LMS changes(to deal with a shorter rear wing), not much else was done externaly on the car.
How far back does your Audi Sport involvement go, just to get that out of the way? I personally think that it's impressive to be able to communicate with someone else from Audi's ALMS/Le Mans circle(someone from Champion Racing occasionally comes here). On the http://www.ten-tenths.com/forum site, Peter Elleray(Bentley Speed 8/Radical SR9 designer) occasionally post stuff, so this isn't the first time that I've experienced stuff like this. And speaking of Bentley, did you have any real involvement with that program, or only with Audi?
Again, I applolgize for not yet being able to find anything difinitive about Audi's new cars for '07. But since you know some of the people involved, they may be a much bigger help than myself, as they(as Audi Sport employeers/supporters, as well as the boss himself Dr. Ullrich.) obvioulsy know better than I do. The comments may've been made at Detroit/NAIAS in January(where Audi had the Q7 V6 and V8 TDI, and an R10 on display), but I remember some comments about Audi's LM/ALMS program being made at Essen.



_Modified by chernaudi at 5:35 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

The car did run at Sebring in '99. I flew down there just to see it


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (16v)*

I know that it ran in '99, but what I was trying to get at was that when Audi had a proven car, they ran it at Sebring('01-05), then debuted the updated car at Le Mans. 
'99 was Audi's first year of sportscar racing, and the R8R was out dated as soon as it was designed. And the R8 for 2000 showed enough potential that Sebring was used as a test race. 
And the same deal happened with the R10. Sebring was the test race, and the R8 was raced in the ALMS until after Le Mans.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*

mmmmmkay... it might just be me, but your multiple threads about pretty much the same topics are totally confusing to me. I'm real unclear of the point in most cases: are you making statements, asking questions, looking for feedback? I can't figure all this out


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_
2000 doesn't count, as the then new R8 ran Sebring, but the '99 R8R ran at Lowe's Motor Speedway and at Silverstone, with the new R8 taking over from Le Mans onwards. 
At Sebring '01, Champion and Audi UK/Gulf ran '00 spec R8's while Joest ran hybrid spec cars('00 chassis with some '01 areo package), and for the rest of the ALMS season until LM, when the '01 spec cars ran(different arrangement for the front diffuser exit with the pontoon fender, sligtly longer wheelbase, variouls other minor areo changes, along with the introduction of FSI). 
Joest and Champion ran '01 spec cars at Sebring, and '01(Champion) and '00 spec(Joest) at Sears Point/Infineon Raceway. The reason for this was that the 2002 sec(updated '01 cars) were at Le Mans. These featured the large endplate extensions(which were to remain with the car for the rest of it's racing life). It also featured a increase in fender louver area(to balance out the endplates on the higher downforce ciruits) as well as small gurneys on the outside of the front and rear fenders(making it more adaptable for higher downforce circiuits). Champion's R8 was updated to such specs for the '02 Petit Le Mans(in preparation for '03, as Audi reduced their Le Mans/ALMS involvement to semi factory levels, and to assist the semi factory teams(Champion, Joest, Goh, Audi UK, and Audi France)). And other than the '04 LMS changes(to deal with a shorter rear wing), not much else was done externaly on the car.


What does any of this have to do with your questions about him working for Audi?
Actually, what point are you trying to make with any of this at all?
I'm with 16v, I'm totally confused.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to test at Sebring(about time!) (.:RDriver)*

What I'm trying to say is that Audi supposidly was to build new cars for '07. And it seems that only minor changes, if any, will be made to the new cars. And I was compairing that to the R8's development, where little was done(at least extenally) to the cars. And 2006a3 asked what the curiosity was about the new cars(after the thread went dead for a while). 
And no, this has little to do with him working on the R10 or the R8. I was just reviewing what went on with the R8's development. And the R10 in theory should have a similar cycle, dependant on what Peugeot and Acura does, of course. And he would know better than us what's goin' on with the R10, unless it's one of those "you talk and we will have to kill you" deals with Audi Sport. 
And it's not like well find out anyways-Audi even put tape on the R10's camera at Sebring last year to try too keep from anyone learning anything about the cars that thay wouldn't want us to know. But info got out about anyways.


----------

